# Help with homework... so lost john philip sousa... picador/picadore



## lwnd (Feb 1, 2012)

If you can help point me to the right direction that would be good.. or help me to answer some of these questions.. it's for a 1500 word essay i have to write.. smh.. 


Who is the composer?
3. Name each instrument/voice you hear by instrument family. List instruments you would logically expect to hear in this piece even if you do not hear them. What is the sound (timbre) of each instrument or voice that you heard?
4. What musical texture did you hear? Monophonic, homophonic, or polyphonic? Explain why you chose this texture in your answer.
5. Describe in several sentences the dynamics you heard. Be sure to explain how they changed.
6. Was there more consonance or dissonance used in this music?
7. Could you hear the musical phrases? Were they long or short? Was there anything about the phrases that you would expect to hear in this time period (e.g. melody based upon the text, a melody that comes from a standard form, etc.)
8. Describe the rhythm. Were the patterns duple or triple?
9. Describe the tempo using musical terminology and explain how you decided your answer.
10. What time period was this piece composed in?
11. What is the style (type of music)?
12. Is it similar to any music you studied in class? Name the title and composer of the similar piece.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Uuumm - You need to post a link - particularly if you want help answering #5 as these might vary between interpretations.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

They all seem like yes/no answers to me.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The purpose of school essays are for the pupil to actually learn from the experience. Most of us could handily write this kind of essay for you, but in the process, you wouldn't have learned anything from it. The pupil is required to actually listen to the assigned composition and garner their own thoughts about the music. I had those courses in university myself ... Music History and Literature ... I learned a lot about music, because I had to go out and do all the footwork for it, and those were the days *before* the internet was even a possibility.

There are multiple sources about this particular work ... a quick Google search revealed this article ... bear in mind that it is copyrighted text, (that website "owns" the material posted on it, so to speak) so I would strongly advise against direct copy of it into your essay (plagiarism).

We do hope that you will share this essay with this group after its completed ... it would make for a nice article about composers.


----------

